# ENWorld Fantasy Basketball Draft Rd 7 - fujaiwei up, Krug on deck



## The Sigil (Oct 6, 2004)

Okay, folks, this is the thread to make your "official" draft picks for the ENWorld Yahoo Fantasy Basketball Draft... the rules are as follows:

1. Please confine this thread to making your picks only; commentary et al should go on the "main" thread.  If you make a "during the draft" trade, however, you may post it to this thread.

2. No editing of posts (to avoid accusations of impropriety).  The exception is this first post which will be updated only with a list of who has been drafted.

3. Please try to check in at least once per day; I will e-mail you if I notice that you are up as a friendly reminder (unless you tell me not to).  If possible, check in two or three times a day to keep things moving quickly, but this is not required.  

4. Right now, I'm going to hope there's enough interest not to need a specific time limit, but if things start to drag, I may impose a 24-hour time limit (except on Sundays, when I'm not around to be online much and can't enforce that limit).  If we have to have a time limit and the "buzzer goes off" you will simply be skipped and can "insert" your pick later at any time (though you cannot pick someone who has been picked in the interim).  If you have been skipped once and haven't picked by the time you would be skipped twice, you will automatically be given the highest-rated player (by Yahoo) left on the board (i.e., you can only have one "skipped, floating pick" at a time).

More to be posted if I think of it.  The team slated to pick as of my last update will be bolded and italicized in the draft order.  If they've posted to the thread with their pick, and you're next, feel free to jump in and add your own afterwards (repeat as necessary between my updates).

*HERE'S YOUR DRAFT ORDER (TEAM IN BOLD "ON CLOCK," WHEN WE GET TO THE BOTTOM OF THE LIST, WE WRAP AND REPEAT):*

1 - Chief Sleep (ChiefSleep)
2 - Red Star (croationsensation)
3 - Tokyo Samurai (Black Omega)
4 - Mistwell's Maulers (Mistwell)
5 - The Frost Mages (John Semlak)
*6 - Okamis (fujaiwei)*
7 - Dwarven Stormhammers (Krug)
8 - Wampanoag Lions (Kajamba Lion)
9 - JC/DC (John Crichton)
10 - Skyhawks (The Sigil)
11 - Gelatinous Cubes (Leaping Shark)
12 - BS's Flagrant Fouls (Brother Shatterstone)

12 - BS's Flagrant Fouls
11 - Gelatinous Cubes
10 - Skyhawks
9 - JC/DC
8 - Wampanoag Lions
7 - Dwarven Stormhammers
6 - Okamis
5 - The Frost Mages
4 - Mistwell's Maulers
3 - Tokyo Samurai
2 - Red Star
1 - Chief Sleep

*ROSTERS TO THIS POINT (Please use this to check to see whether the player you want has been taken):*

*Chief Sleep (ChiefSleep):* Kevin Garnett, Lamar Odom, Dwyane Wade, Richard Hamilton, Al Harrington, Eddy Curry, Grant Hill
*Red Star (croationsensation):* Tim Duncan, Zach Randolph, Steve Nash, Jason Richardson, Erick Dampier, Carlos Arroyo, Stephen Jackson
*Tokyo Samurai (Black Omega):* Andrei Kirilenko, Steve Francis, Amare Stoudemire, Gilbert Arenas, Jamaal Magloire, Quentin Richardson, Keith Van Horn
*Mistwell's Maulers (Mistwell):* Dirk Nowitzki, Stephon Marbury, Allen Iverson, Antawn Jamison, Samuel Dalembert, Manu Ginobili, Juwan Howard
*The Frost Mages (John Semlak):* Shaquille O'Neal, Vince Carter, Mike Bibby, Carmelo Anthony, Rasheed Wallace, Brent Barry, Latrell Sprewell
*Okamis (fujaiwei): *Peja Stojakovic, Sam Cassell, Kenyon Martin, Michael Finley, Cuttino Mobley, Kurt Thomas
*Dwarven Stormhammers (Krug):* Kobe Bryant, Baron Davis, Pau Gasol, Chris Webber, Rashard Lewis, Marcus Camby
*Wampanoag Lions (Kajamba Lion):* Ray Allen, Paul Pierce, Ron Artest, Antoine Walker, Chauncey Billups, Emeka Okafor
*JC/DC (John Crichton):* Yao Ming, Ben Wallace, Michael Redd, Jason Terry, Kirk Hinrich, James Posey
*Skyhawks (The Sigil): * Shawn Marion, Brad Miller, Donyell Marshall, Andre Miller, Eddie Jones, Shareef Abdur-Rahim
*Gelatinous Cubes (Leaping Shark):* Elton Brand, Tracy McGrady, Corey Maggette, Richard Jefferson, Theo Ratliff, Gary Payton
*BS's Flagrant Fouls (Brother Shatterstone):* LeBron James, Jermaine O'Neal, Carlos Boozer, Zydrunas Ilgauskas, Jamal Crawford, Chris Bosh

Good luck to all!

OTHER - AWARD FOR FUNNIEST NICKNAME SO FAR: Chief Sleep dropping the "Mister Jigglesworth" tag on Antoine Walker.  I was literally laughing out loud when I read that, despite being at work.


----------



## ChiefSleep (Oct 6, 2004)

*ChiefSleep selects.....*

Chief Sleep selects the sleeping one man team...

Kevin Garnett


----------



## croatiansensation (Oct 6, 2004)

Red Star take the best player in the league Tim Duncan.


----------



## Black Omega (Oct 6, 2004)

...

Um..at least give me until tommorrow to make a pick, if that's ok?

Didn't even notice we were starting today, I'm just heading off to work now.  I'll make my pick when I get home, it'll just be very early morning Thursday.

Thanks.


----------



## The Sigil (Oct 6, 2004)

Not a problem, you don't have to pick now... just so long as you know you need to be doing your research so you can pick soon. 

--The Sigil


----------



## Black Omega (Oct 7, 2004)

Found some free time at work, so...

With the third pick in the draft, the Tokyo Samurai proudly pick...

Andrei 'AK-47' Kirilenko!!!

[Cue polite applaud and a tall, thin russian coming out to accept his red and white jersey.]


----------



## Mistwell (Oct 7, 2004)

With the fourth pick in the draft, the Mistwell Maulers proudly pick...

Dirk Nowitzki.

How can I pass on a guy who fills all eight categories every night?


----------



## Black Omega (Oct 7, 2004)

Now I feel less doubt about passing on Kobe.  Tough tough choice.


----------



## johnsemlak (Oct 7, 2004)

Hmm, can't let Shaq go at this point.

Shaquille ONeil


----------



## Mistwell (Oct 7, 2004)

Looks like the best centers are going fast


----------



## fujaiwei (Oct 8, 2004)

Peja Stojakovic, please.


----------



## Black Omega (Oct 8, 2004)

Damn your eyes.  I was hoping he'd slide.


----------



## LeapingShark (Oct 8, 2004)

Krug takes Kobe in the other thread, Kajamba you're up after he confirms!


----------



## Krug (Oct 8, 2004)

Yes I take Kobe. Can I just confirm here?


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 8, 2004)

Ray Allen, SG, Seattle Supersonics.


----------



## John Crichton (Oct 8, 2004)

Gimme the Asian big-man: Yao Ming


----------



## The Sigil (Oct 9, 2004)

Well, at this point, I think it's a no-brainer for me.  The Skyhawks will take SF Shawn Marion (it was him or T-Mac and I don't trust Jeff Van Gundy to let T-Mac jack up 40 shots per game).  SF is a bit of a shallow position anyway (not as shallow as C's, but all the guys deserving of a first-round pick are long gone).  Curse you Misty for grabbing Dirk!

Leaping Shark, you're on the clock... and Brother Shatterstone is on deck with two "back-to-back" picks, followed by Leaping Shark again.

Yes, I had a good day at Disneyland.  I had a LONG day at Disneyland.  Wish you all could have been there.  Sorry my little roadie made me delay.  

--The Sigil


----------



## LeapingShark (Oct 9, 2004)

Elton Brand.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 9, 2004)

I'll take LeBron James and Jermaine Oneal with my two back to back picks...


----------



## LeapingShark (Oct 9, 2004)

Tracy McGrady.


----------



## The Sigil (Oct 10, 2004)

And the Skyhawks will select F-C Brad Miller.  JC/DC (John Crichton) is up.

--The Sigil


----------



## John Crichton (Oct 10, 2004)

JC/DC takes:

Big Ben Wallace and his hair (the Fuzzy Mound of Rebound).  Or is that two picks...


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 10, 2004)

Paul Pierce, SG, Boston Celtics.


----------



## Krug (Oct 11, 2004)

Baron Davis for me.


----------



## The Sigil (Oct 11, 2004)

Because things are taking so long, I am implementing a "24-hour shot clock" pursuant to my post here.

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=100213&page=7

fujaiwei, you have 24 hours from the timestamp of Krug's post to submit your pick or it will be skipped and JohnSemlak may submit his pick at any time after that.  Once JohnSemlak has picked, or after another 24 hours JohnSemlak gets skipped and Mistwell may submit his pick at any time; once Mistwell has picked or 24 more hours elapse and Mistwell gets skipped, Black Omega may submit his pick at any time, etc.

NOTE: A skipped pick may be "inserted" back into the draft at any time, but you may not pick someone who has been chosen in the interim.

Hate to do this, but things are crawling and we need to loosen up bottlenecks.

--The Sigil


----------



## fujaiwei (Oct 12, 2004)

Sam Cassell


----------



## johnsemlak (Oct 12, 2004)

Vince Carter


----------



## The Sigil (Oct 12, 2004)

Per his PM to me, Mistwell's Maulers select:

Stephon Marbury

Black Omega is on the clock.  Let's see how quick we can turn this back around and have Mistwell up again.

--The Sigil


----------



## Black Omega (Oct 12, 2004)

Well, since Baron Davis and Starbury are already taken, let's go with Stevie Francis.


----------



## croatiansensation (Oct 12, 2004)

Red Star takes Z. Randolph.


----------



## ChiefSleep (Oct 12, 2004)

Chief Sleep select 

Lamar Odom
then
Dwayne Wade


----------



## croatiansensation (Oct 12, 2004)

Red Star takes S. Nash.  Have to take my Canadian boy.


----------



## Black Omega (Oct 12, 2004)

Now this is a tough choice.

Amare Stoudemire works for me.  A good 20/10 guy, and likely to see time at center, so there's a chance I can use him there later on.


----------



## Mistwell (Oct 12, 2004)

Mistwell Maulers proudly choose Allen Iverson (sinking our FG% before the season starts, but it seems a reasonable price to pay for such a great player).


----------



## johnsemlak (Oct 13, 2004)

Mike Bibby


----------



## fujaiwei (Oct 13, 2004)

I take K.Martin (Den - PF). 

How's that for fast?


----------



## Krug (Oct 13, 2004)

P. Gasol.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 13, 2004)

Ron Artest, SF, Indiana Pacers.


----------



## John Crichton (Oct 13, 2004)

*Michael Redd* 


Go Yanks.


----------



## The Sigil (Oct 13, 2004)

Now that's a draft tempo I like! Great job, guys! 

The Skyhawks select SF Donyell Marshall.

LeapingShark, you're up!

--The Sigil


----------



## LeapingShark (Oct 13, 2004)

Corey Maggette


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 13, 2004)

C.Boozer (Uta - PF) 

Z.Ilgauskas (Cle - C)


----------



## LeapingShark (Oct 13, 2004)

Richard Jefferson of the New Jersey Nets


----------



## The Sigil (Oct 13, 2004)

The Skyhawks select PG Andre Miller (my super-secret draft strategy is going according to plan - my first four picks are all "M's" - now if I can just fill my team with "M's" the world will be mine bwahahahahahaha) 

--The Sigil


----------



## John Crichton (Oct 13, 2004)

Jason Terry, PG


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 14, 2004)

Just got back from a job interview and dinner in Boston.  Anyhow...

Antoine Walker, F, Atlanta Hawks.


----------



## Krug (Oct 14, 2004)

Chris Webber, Sac.
(Two PFs.. hmm...)

Good luck for the interview Kajamba.


----------



## fujaiwei (Oct 14, 2004)

M.Finley (Dal - GF)

Not quite as fast as yesterday.


----------



## johnsemlak (Oct 14, 2004)

C.Anthony


----------



## Mistwell (Oct 14, 2004)

Mistwell Mauler's proudly select Antawn Jamison at the 45th pick in the 2004-2005 draft.


----------



## Black Omega (Oct 14, 2004)

Black Omega wakes up, rubs his eyes...hey, Gilbert Arenas is still free!  He's the guy I was hoping for.

Tokyo Samurai give the coveted white and red jersey to Gilbert Arenas.


----------



## croatiansensation (Oct 14, 2004)

Red Star select SG J. Richardson


----------



## ChiefSleep (Oct 14, 2004)

*Chief*

The Chief of Sleep selects

SG Richard Hamilton - expecting a better overall stat season
SF Al Harrington - new surroundings playing with Mr. Jigglesworth (Walker) means its time for Al to SHINE and show Jigs hes #2.


----------



## croatiansensation (Oct 14, 2004)

Red Star take C E. Dampier


----------



## Black Omega (Oct 14, 2004)

The Tokyo Samurai select Jamaal Magloire.


----------



## Mistwell (Oct 15, 2004)

With the 52nd pick of the 2004-2005 NBA season, the Mistwell Maulers picks Samuel Dalembert, FC, Philadelphia 76ers.


----------



## johnsemlak (Oct 15, 2004)

Rasheed Wallace of the Detroit Pistons


----------



## fujaiwei (Oct 15, 2004)

*yet another guy i don't know*

I pick C.Mobley (Orl - SG)

Man, I haven't kept up on b-ball for a long time. In fact, the last time I seriously followed it was when I was in 8th grade (7th?) and the Blazers, led by Drexler, challenged the Bulls. I got whipped.

Anyway, guys (& gals?), it'll be a fun ride, at least...


----------



## Krug (Oct 15, 2004)

Rashard Lewis.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 15, 2004)

Chauncey Billups, PG, Detroit Pistons.


----------



## John Crichton (Oct 15, 2004)

Kirk Hinrich, PG - Chicago Bulls


----------



## The Sigil (Oct 15, 2004)

The Skyhawks select SG Eddie Mones... er Jones (dang it, I just ruined my "all M's" strategy!  )

Leapingshark, you're up!


----------



## LeapingShark (Oct 15, 2004)

Theo Blockliff (FC - Portblock Trailblockers)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 16, 2004)

J.Crawford (NY - SG)

C.Bosh (Tor - FC)


----------



## LeapingShark (Oct 16, 2004)

Tough choice.

I'm going with the Glove.

GP, the PG of the BC.



Spoiler



Gary Payton


----------



## The Sigil (Oct 16, 2004)

The Skyhawks move to fill our hole at PF with the selection of:

Shareef _M'_Abdur-Rahim (gotta get that M in the last name).

--The Sigil


----------



## John Crichton (Oct 16, 2004)

James Posey, G/F - Memphis Grizzlies


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 17, 2004)

Emeka Okafor, F/C, Charlotte Bobcats.


----------



## Krug (Oct 17, 2004)

Marcus Camby, Denver.


----------



## Mistwell (Oct 19, 2004)

We're back up!

For those who missed it, the draft continued over at the Yahoo fantasy basketball forum for this fantasy game.  Here is where we left off:

Now: 
#71 Croatiansensation's Red Star 

Next: 
#72 ChiefSleep's Chief Sleep 
#73 ChiefSleep's Chief Sleep 

*Available Player List* 

4th (Oct 12-13) 

37. J.Terry (Dal - PG) - JC/DC (4th, #40) 
38. J.Kidd (NJ - PG) 
39. A.Walker (Atl - F) - Wampanoag Lions (4th, #41) 
40. C.Maggette (LAC - GF) - Gelatinous Cubes (3rd, #35) 
41. C.Anthony (Den - SF) - The Frost Mages (4th, #44) 
42. A.Miller (Den - PG) - Skyhawks (4th, #39) 
43. R.Jefferson (NJ - SF) - Gelatinous Cubes (4th, #38) 
44. K.Hinrich (Chi - PG) - JC/DC (5th, #57) 
45. J.Richardson (GS - SG) - Red Star (4th, #47) 
46. C.Boozer (Uta - PF) - Flagrant Fouls (3rd, #36) 
47. R.Lewis (Sea - SF) - Dwarven Stormhammers (5th, #55) 
48. A.Jamison (Was - F) - Mistwell Maulers (4th, #45) 

5th (Oct 14-15) 

49. C.Billups (Det - PG) - Wampanoag Lions (5th, #56) 
50. M.Finley (Dal - GF) - Okamis (4th, #43) 
51. S.Dalembert (Phi - FC) - Mistwell Maulers (5th, #52) 
52. B.Barry (SA - G) - The Frost Mages (6th, #68) 
53. M.Camby (Den - C) - Dwarven Stormhammers (6th, #66) 
54. C.Mobley (Orl - SG) - Okamis (5th, #54) 
55. J.Posey (Mem - GF) - JC/DC (6th, #64) 
56. A.Harrington (Atl - SF) - Chief Sleep (5th, #49) 
57. G.Payton (Bos - PG) - Gelatinous Cubes (6th, #62) 
58. K.Van Horn (Mil - SF) 
59. J.Magloire (NO - C) - Tokyo Samurai (5th, #51) 
60. R.Wallace (Det - FC) - The Frost Mages (5th, #53) 

6th (Oct 16-17) 

61. J.Crawford (NY - SG) - Flagrant Fouls (5th, #60) 
62. R.Hamilton (Det - SG) - Chief Sleep (4th, #48) 
63. S.Abdur-Rahim (Por - PF) - Skyhawks (6th, #63) 
64. E.Jones (Mia - SG) - Skyhawks (5th, #58) 
65. M.Ginobili (SA - SG) - Mistwell Maulers (6th, #69) 
66. Z.Ilgauskas (Cle - C) - Flagrant Fouls (4th, #37) 
67. C.Arroyo (Uta - PG) 
68. T.Parker (SA - PG) 
69. C.Bosh (Tor - FC) - Flagrant Fouls (6th, #61) 
70. T.Ratliff (Por - FC) - Gelatinous Cubes (5th, #59) 
71. J.Howard (Hou - F) 
72. K.Thomas (NY - FC) - Okamis (6th, #67) 

7th (Oct 18-19) 

73. J.Johnson (Pho - SG) 
74. G.Robinson (Phi - SF) 
75. B.Gordon (Chi - G) 
76. E.Dampier (Dal - C) - Red Star (5th, #50) 
77. A.Houston (NY - SG) 
78. T.Prince (Det - SF) 
79. S.Jackson (Ind - GF) 
80. L.Sprewell (Min - GF) 
81. J.Stackhouse (Dal - GF) 
82. M.Harpring (Uta - SF) 
83. G.Wallace (Cha - SF) 
84. J.Williams (Mem - PG) 

8th (Oct 20-21) 

85. D.Christie (Sac - SG) 
86. D.Wesley (NO - SG) 
87. K.Kittles (LAC - SG) 
88. E.Okafor (Cha - FC) - Wampanoag Lions (6th, #65) 
89. M.Okur (Uta - FC) 
90. E.Curry (Chi - C) 
91. M.Jaric (LAC - PG) 
92. G.Hill (Orl - SF) 
93. L.Hughes (Was - SG) 
94. Q.Richardson (Pho - SG) - Tokyo Samurai (6th, #70) 
95. J.Rose (Tor - G) 
96. C.Atkins (LAL - PG) 

9th (Oct 22-23) 

97. T.Chandler (Chi - PF) 
98. M.Dunleavy (GS - SF) 
99. B.Wells (Mem - SG) 
100. K.Brown (Was - PF) 
101. C.Kaman (LAC - C) 
102. R.Nesterovic (SA - C) 
103. W.Green (Phi - SG) 
104. E.Snow (Cle - PG) 
105. T.Murphy (GS - PF) 
106. P.Brown (NO - PF) 
107. J.Howard (Dal - GF) 
108. D.Howard (Orl - PF) 

10th (Oct 24-25) 

109. K.Thomas (Phi - PF) 
110. T.Thomas (NY - F) 
111. E.Thomas (Was - FC) 
112. J.Tinsley (Ind - PG) 
113. R.Alston (Tor - PG) 
114. M.Blount (Bos - C) 
115. J.Jackson (Hou - GF) 
116. D.Harris (Dal - G) 
117. J.Hayes (Was - SF) 
118. R.Davis (Bos - GF) 
119. A.Jefferson (Bos - PF) 
120. C.Wilcox (LAC - PF) 

11th (Oct 26-27) Bench Players 

121. C.Butler (LAL - SF) 
122. D.Stoudamire (Por - PG) 
123. W.Szczerbiak (Min - SF) 
124. D.Gooden (Cle - F) 
125. V.Lenard (Den - SG) 
126. N.Collison (Sea - PF) 
127. M.Olowokandi (Min - C) 
128. P.Brezek (Cha - C) 
129. D.Anderson (Por - SG) 
130. J.Smith (Mil - PF) 
131. D.Armstrong (NO - PG) 
132. R.Arujo (Tor - C) 

12th (Oct 28-29) 

133. A.Foyle (GS - C) 
134. S.Claxton (SG - PG) 
135. V.Radmanovic (Sea - PF) 
136. J.Welsch (Bos - GF) 
137. L.Jackson (Cle - F) 
138. M.Daniels (Dal - GF) 
139. M.Miller (Mem - GF) 
141. Nene Hilario (Den - FC) 
142. V.Divac (LAL - C) 
143. A.Mourning (NJ - C) 
144. H.Turkoglu (Orl - GF) 

13th (Oct 30-31) 

145. D.Mason (Mil - GF) 
146. S.Swift (Mem - FC) 
147. N.Van Exel (Por - PG) 
148. B.Jackson (Sac - PG) 
149. A.Davis (Chi - FC) 
150. L.Barbosa (Pho - PG) 
151. A,Daniels (Sea - PG) 
152. M.Ely (Cha - FC) 
153. U.Haslem (Mia - PF) 
154. B.Grant (LAL - C) 
155. J.McInnis (Cle - SG) 
156. R.Mercer (NJ - GF)


----------



## Black Omega (Oct 19, 2004)

The picks since Marcus Camby, taken from the Yahoo league board, just to make things easy.

Okamis picked Kurt Thomas

Frost Mages picked Brent Barry

Mistwell picked Manu Ginobli

Tokyo Samurai picked Quentin Richardson


----------



## fujaiwei (Oct 19, 2004)

Black Omega said:
			
		

> The picks since Marcus Camby, taken from the Yahoo league board, just to make things easy.
> 
> Okamis picked Kurt Thomas
> 
> ...




Thanks for taking charge and doing that, Black Omega.


----------



## croatiansensation (Oct 19, 2004)

Red Star selects C.Arroyo


----------



## ChiefSleep (Oct 19, 2004)

*Chief Sleep*

Chiefy selects:

C Eddy Curry from the Bulls
and the riskiest pick possible SF Grant Hill


----------



## croatiansensation (Oct 19, 2004)

Red Star picks S. Jackson


----------



## John Crichton (Oct 19, 2004)

ChiefSleep said:
			
		

> Chiefy selects:
> 
> C Eddy Curry from the Bulls
> and the riskiest pick possible SF Grant Hill



 No offense but I wouldn't call it risky I would call it something else.

He's like that hot chick that likes you who is absolutely bonkers.  You want to go for it but you really shouldn't because she'll break your heart in the end - every time.  Maneater I believe is the term or something like that.  Hill is the drafteater.

Or something like that.


----------



## Black Omega (Oct 19, 2004)

I had kind of figured Grant Hill would get picked the moment he had one good game in the pre season.  No one doubts he can play, but the odds of him lasting the season are low.  Still, I'd probably have taken the chance in one more round.

The Tokyo Samurai pick Keith Van Horn.


----------



## Mistwell (Oct 20, 2004)

Mistwell Maulers pick Juwan Howard, Houston F.

Sorry for the delay....this time *I* was at Disneyland


----------



## johnsemlak (Oct 20, 2004)

Latrell Sprellwell


----------



## fujaiwei (Oct 20, 2004)

T.Parker (SA - PG)


----------



## The Sigil (Oct 21, 2004)

Because of ENWorld's recent "power outages" the draft thread has been moved...

http://ijblboards.stcooleypublishing.com/viewtopic.php?t=1202

Please make the remainder of your picks there; registration NOT required.


----------



## LeapingShark (Oct 21, 2004)

Just shoot me an email whenever it's my turn to pick.


----------



## Mistwell (Oct 24, 2004)

...


----------



## Black Omega (Oct 24, 2004)

Yep, kinda wondering what's up with the next pick.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 24, 2004)

Mistwell, your up.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 24, 2004)

John Semlak your up.


----------



## The Sigil (Oct 26, 2004)

*Skyhawks draft list*

Here is my draft list for the final three rounds of the draft; password will be given tomorrow at approximately noon so you can check it.

-The Sigil


----------

